

Ask HN: How do you create an admin part to your site in Rails - mhidalgo

Django has a nice admin setup that comes with it, while Rails leaves it up to you. I was wondering what strategies were used to create an admin part to your web app.
======
qhoxie
I roll my own each time. That is not to say I don't reuse common parts like
user management, but I have found that my scenarios are diverse enough to
warrant this.

